# ألواح الطاقة الشمسية أصبحت أخف وزناً وبأشكال دائرية وكروية



## الرامي رقم 1 (14 فبراير 2007)

دخلت ألواح الخلايا الضوئية حيز انتاج الطاقة البديلة من ضوء الشمس منذ سنوات طويلة في مختلف بقاع العالم. وشهدت هذه الألواح، وكذلك الخلايا، تطورات كبيرة على صعيد طاقتها الإنتاجية ومساحتها إلا أنها بقيت ثابتة الشكل واللون بسبب صعوبة انتاجها من مواد مرنة وقابلة للتلون. ويبدو أن عصر الألواح الضوئية (ذات زوايا في الأغلب) التي تواجه الشمس مثل زهرة عباد الشمس سيشهد نهايته لأن شركة "سون نوفيشن" نجحت في إنتاج ألواح الخلايا الضوئية بأشكال وألوان مختلفة وأهلتها بالتالي لاقتناص ضوء الشمس من كافة الزوايا. كما نجحت شركة ألمانية أخرى في تقليل انعكاس الضوء عن الألواح وزادت بذلك قدرة الخلايا على تحويل ضوء الشمس إلى تيار كهربائي.
وطبيعي أن تأمل الشركة المنتجة من خلال تصنيع ألواح الخلايا الكهروضوئية القابلة للطي في تسهيل عملية نقل، نشر واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية، وتخطي محدودية استخدامها في القرى المنقطعة عن الكهرباء والمناطق النائية. وذكرت مصادر الشركة من مدينة كلينغنبيرغ (جنوب) أن العلماء صنعوا ألواح الخلايا الضوئية المحدبة والمقعرة والكروية من مادة بولي كاربونات ماكرولون بعد ادخال تحسينات خاصة عليها. وكانت الألواح المصنعة من هذه المادة أخف 50% من ألواح الخلايا الضوئية التقليدية المصنعة من السيليكون، قابلة للإنتاج بأي شكل وبأي لون يحبذه الزبون. أي انتاج الألواح بالأشكال والألوان المناسبة للأبنية والشوارع والجدران وبشكل لا يتعارض مع جماليات المدن.
والمهم هو أن الألواح المرنة ثابتة جداً ضد عوامل الطقس والتخرش ومقاومة لأعمال التخريب. وذكر المتحدث الصحافي باسم الشركة أن الخلايا الضوئية في الألواح المرنة الجديدة "تسبح" في مادة الماكرولون وليست ثابتة. كما أتاحت الطريقة للشركة إنتاج الألواح بسمك بسيط جداً يجعل أمر تطويعها بأشكال أخرى ممكناً.
وتفكر الشركة حالياً بصناعة سقف أحد مواقف محطات الحافلات بميونخ من ألواح الماكرولون المحدبة بهدف تجربتها. وستعمل الألواح بالطبع على تحول الطاقة الضوئية إلى الكهربائية وتوظيفها في إضاءة الموقف وتشغيل أجهزة شراء البطاقات الأوتوماتيكية ومصابيع المرور القريبة. عدا عن ذلك فإن ألواح الماكرولون أكثر مقاومة للعوامل الطبيعة من ألواح السيليكون وأكثر قدرة على حفظ الحرارة من التسرب، الأمر الذي يجعلها مناسبة جداً لبناء سقوف البيوت الزجاجية الزراعية ومظلات النوافذ والشرفات.
وفي مشروع مشترك بين جامعة كلاوستال التقنية وشركة "شوت رور غلاس" تم التوصل إلى طريقة جديدة لتغليف الخلايا الضوئية يحافظ عليها من العوامل الطبيعية ويرفع طاقتها الإنتاجية في ذات الوقت. وذكرت مصادر جامعة كلاوستال أن علماءها صمموا طبقة غاية في الرقة من مادة ثاني أوكسيد السيليسيوم تحمي الخلايا الضوئية وتعبر المزيد من ضوء الشمس إليها.
وتتميز هذه الطبقة الرقيقة بأنها من سمك لا يتجاوز واحد من عشرة آلاف من المليميتر، بمعنى أنها لا تعكس سوى نسبة لا تذكر من ضوء الشمس. إذ من المعروف أن طبقة السيليكون التي تغلف بها الألواح الضوئية التقليدية تعكس 8% في الأقل من ضوء الشمس الساقط عليها، وهي طاقة مفقودة حسب تقدير العلماء. وبالتالي فإن طبقة ثاني أوكسيد السيليسيوم الرقيقة تضمن رفع طاقة انتاج الخلايا الضوئية بنسبة 7%.
وستتم تجربة الألواح الضوئية المكسية بثاني أوكسيد السيليسيوم في مناطق من كاليفورنيا (الولايات المتحدة) قبل البدء بإنتاجها للسوق.

المصدر : www.4eco.com


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 فبراير 2007)

صدقوني الموضوع في تصاعد ونحن العرب كالعادة ننتظر لنكون مستهلكين

شكرا على الموضوع الطيب


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود


----------



## فوزان211 (23 مارس 2007)

انشاءالله يطور علماء المسلمين وسائل للوصول للطاقة البديلة الاحتياطية


----------



## وليد الحديدي (2 أبريل 2007)

و الله يا أخي الموضوع مخجل لنا و لكن لا زال لدينا أمل و المطلوب أن ننشر ثقافة الطاقة النظيفة و البديلة في مجتمعنا و أن لا نبقى مكتوفي الأيدي و على الأقل يكون لكل واحد منا في بيته خلية شمسية إن استطاع ذلك عسى أن يجعل الله نهضة الأمة على أيدينا .


----------



## محمود علي ربيعى (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سهير النعيمي (5 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اني من المهتمين باستحدام الطاقة الشمسية في مجال التكييف والتبريد فهل يمكن ارشادي الى المواقع المفيدة مع فائق الشكر


----------



## سنان محمود (6 أبريل 2007)

الشكر الجزيل على المعلومات المقدمة وعلى أخلاصك وتفانيك في نشر العلم والمعرفة


----------



## فوزان211 (21 أبريل 2007)

مناخنا مهيأ للاستفادة من الطاقة الكهروضوئية ولكن نأمل من علماءالعرب ان يكون لهم السبق في الوصول بالطاقة الكهروضوئية لسهولة الاستخدام


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## سهير النعيمي (15 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ فوزان على المعلومات القيمة وجزال الله الف خير


----------



## بلبل العراق (25 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

